# Heads Up: FDA Pulls Darvocet and Darvon



## Lone Star (Nov 19, 2010)

I stumbled upon this quite by chance, and felt that it was worth passing along:

FDA pulls Darvon painkiller due to safety risks 
First approved in the 1950s, opioid can cause dangerous heart rhythms, officials say​
By MATTHEW PERRONE 
The Associated Press  
updated 11/19/2010 12:52:52 PM ET 2010-11-19T17:52:52 
- *WASHINGTON* — The maker of the painkiller Darvon is pulling the drug off the market under pressure from public health officials who say it causes potentially deadly heart rhythms. 

The Food and Drug Administration said Friday that Xanodyne Pharmaceuticals has agreed to halt marketing of Darvon and the related brand Darvocet, which have been subject to safety concerns for decades. 

About 10 million people in the U.S. received prescriptions for Darvon and related drugs in 2009, according to the FDA. 

Friday's action puts the U.S. in line with Britain and the European Union, which previously decided to ban Darvon due to suicides and accidental overdoses. 

FDA officials said they decided to take action based on a recent study showing Darvon interferes with the electrical activity of the heart, causing irregular heart rhythms that can be fatal.[sup]1[/sup] 

Read the rest here:​



[sup]1[/sup]Perrone, Mattherw. "FDA Pulls Darvon Painkiller Due to Safety Risks." MSN.com. MSNBC, 19 NOV 2010. Web. 19 Nov 2010. <http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40274692/ns/health-pain_center/>.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 19, 2010)

Heard about that this morning.


----------



## FreezerStL (Nov 19, 2010)

I also stumbled on that this morning. I was actually  looking for the FDA's official decision on caffeinated alcohol beverages.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 20, 2010)

dang... and darvocet was one of the painkillers I could take without messing up my stomach.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 20, 2010)

*Brown pulls the ketamine and promethazine out his hip pouch

Don't worry mate these will do the trick, now hold still monkey man!


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 20, 2010)

Darvocet just like vicodin does nothing for me so no big deal for me.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 22, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> dang... and darvocet was one of the painkillers I could take without messing up my stomach.



Yeah I usually ask for Darvocet instead of Vicodin, because Vicodin makes me overly nauseous.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 22, 2010)

My mom has been taking Darvon for 10 years, and it's the only painkiller that doesn't make her puke for days. She's almost in tears from the thought of not being able to control her pain, but also realizes that this is probably the cause of her heart issues.  Sorry I'm venting, but I feel bad for her.


----------

